# The results of having taken Kava Kava and Holy Basil...



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

*Do you prefer to take natural remedies or actual drugs from a psychiatrist?*​
*What is your preference for helping the effects of depersonalization? *

Psychiatric Medicine422.22%Natural Remedies found at a health food store. 1477.78%

*Does it make you anxious to take psychiatric drugs? *

Yes1583.33%No316.67%

*Does it make you anxious to try Natural Remedies for the depersonalization? *

Yes633.33%No1266.67%


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

A few days ago, a friend of mine offered me some Holy Basil, and also some kava kava drops. I was amazed on how relaxed I felt. I felt both take effect immediately. I was so relaxed that a meteor could have hit the earth, and I would have been fine. Does anyone here take Kava Kava? If so, in what form? Also, does anyone else take Holy Basil? I am looking to take both of these. I was just curious if anyone felt it helped their DP/DR?


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

kava kava is banned in Germany. It is pretty harmful for the liver.


----------



## nathalie (Sep 24, 2010)

kava kava is dangerous for your liver and thats why its illegal!


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

danxiety said:


> kava kava is banned in Germany. It is pretty harmful for the liver.


That's too bad. It is wonderfully relaxing. Lucky, we can buy it in the states!


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

nathalie said:


> kava kava is dangerous for your liver and thats why its illegal!


How is it dangerous for the liver?


----------



## Caro (Dec 28, 2010)

I come from Australia and Kava comes from Fiji which is close to us. (Lots of Fijians live in Australia).
Kava is a hallucinogenic product. It is not just a nice safe happy product.
Being in the South Pacific, we hear more about this and have people from Fiji who let you know the truth behind the happy snaps of people who are supposed to be innocently 'enjoying themselves.' It's a lie.
It would do harm to Fiji as a tourist destination if the truth were told. And Fiji depends a great deal on the tourist dollar.
Another thing that is not widely known is that tourists should stay in the resorts and not go outside.
It's not a happy island paradise with a happy drug that makes every one happy.
Hallucinogenics are the pathway to madness.
Keep away.
Google 'Kava' and 'Hallucin*' and do some serious research. And not just from users or sellers. From critics.
I have not done it for you because I have been warned by people who know. Those who have have lived among the users and explained what goes on in on the Kava drinking nights.
And I remmeber something else now. It is used for pagan religious purposes.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kava

Conclusion from skimming through the article: Not harmful if you get the good stuff.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Hm now i'm not sure if i should take kava kava. Anyone tried Theanine or Passionflower? I'm kinda scared of theanine as i get more DP DR from green tea. Should i take it?


----------



## natebookd (Jan 2, 2011)

I tried Kava a few times. I would assume it is damaging to the liver the way alcohol is. 
I would compare it alot to alcohol in some sense. Having a shot or two of vodka in the morning might help your anxiety "naturally" but it is also the path
to alcoholism and liver disease.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I have got some Kava Kava, it relaxed me for about 10 minutes, similar to drinking a beer but a bit more mellow and light.


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

Kitarist said:


> Hm now i'm not sure if i should take kava kava. Anyone tried Theanine or Passionflower? I'm kinda scared of theanine as i get more DP DR from green tea. Should i take it?


Theanine works to an extent. Green tea makes me anxious but that's because of the caffeine in it. Theanine is sort of an antagonist to caffeine. If possible try to get Suntheanine, it's a patented form of theanine that's supposed to be better than other theanines.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

I had to click 'yes' to both of the last two questions because the word 'herbal' is slightly ambiguous.. my prior knowledge of herbal medicine means that I would be as worried to take this as I would convention drugs. However homepathy, I would not. That is presuming you mean 'anxious' as in before the medicine was consumed, not as in the side effects.


----------

